# Buying and selling of animals on this forum



## 243Savage

Folks....

Information regarding the prohibition of animal commerce on this forum is prominently displayed, and yet it continues on a daily basis, often multiple times 

It's in the rules.

There is a forum wide announcement about it.

It's clearly posted in all CAPS in the pets forum title header along with "sticky threads" in various forum sections.


We don't know how much clearer it can be made.  This is the final warning to those who would consider posting a sale/trade/wtb thread in this forum....it is not allowed.  The only exception is if you are posting to offer a free animal, or inquiring about the availability of one.  Moderators will cease from merely deleting those threads and will issue infractions from this point on as warranted.


----------

